# Où acheter des bracelets de qualité ?



## Sirpheles (12 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Le sujet est simple mais je n'ai pas trouvé de section bien explicite concernant ce sujet.

J'ai récemment pré-commandé une Apple Watch Série 1 avec bracelet fluoroélastomère blanc. Évidemment je ne vais pas rester longtemps avec ce bracelet, du moins je veux de quoi le remplacer de temps à autre.

Je recherche une boutique vendant des bracelets de qualité moins chère que ceux proposés par Apple. J'aime bien les bracelets Hermès mais lorsque ça coute plus chère que la montre en elle même ça a tendance à me faire grimacer 
Je suis persuadé qu'il existe un juste milieu les bracelets chinois de mauvaise qualité et les bracelets Apple certes de bonne qualité mais au prix exorbitant.

Je suis tombé sur la boutique suivante :
http://www.band-band.com/brand/apple-watch/

Avez-vous déjà acheté des produits dessus ? Sont-ils de bonne qualité ?


----------



## roswell89100 (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté en juin dernier sur ce site un bracelet fluoroélastomère jaune pour mon AW pour 19€, je le trouve de très bonne qualité, pas vu de différence avec le modèle de chez Apple que j'ai également en noir.
Pour les autres matières je ne sais pas.


----------



## kitetrip (13 Septembre 2016)

Perso après avoir acheté plusieurs bracelets sur Amazon, je me suis tourné sur un bracelet cuir Apple et malgré le prix élévé, je ne le regrette pas du tout mon achat. C'est simple je n'ai plus envie de changer !

Pour moins cher La boutique http://www.cie-bracelet-montre.com permet d'accéder à d'excellents bracelets cuir pour 80€.


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

Attention d'ailleurs avec le bracelet Sport Apple blanc... Le mien a adoré la teinture bleue d'un jean neuf ! Je te conseille donc en effet de varier les bracelets. Le cuir déteste l'eau, le Sport s'en moque totalement. C'est bien d'en avoir une petite poignée pour s'adapter aux activités, plus qu'au look peut-être même. D'autant que c'est l'un des gros avantages de l'Apple watch par rapport à une montre classique. Elle a un côté caméléon/tout terrain grâce à son système de bracelets interchangeables très simple et efficace.


----------



## Sirpheles (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, merci pour vos réponses. 

@Vanton, c'est bien mon idée de varier les bracelets. Cette est un cadeau que je le fait à porter au quotidien. Plutôt sport avec le bracelet fluoroelastomere, plutôt chic avec un beau bracelet en cuir. 

L'avis de @roswell89100 me rassure je vais donc commander mes premiers bracelets sur cette boutique. Je ne sais pas encore lesquels. 
J'adore les montres je viendrai partager avec vous sur l'autre topic mes impressions sur ces bracelets lorsque je me serai arrêté sur un ou deux modèles. 

@kitetrip, quel bracelet cuir as-tu choisi ? Ceux trouvés sur Amazon ne t'ont pas convaincu ?
Tu penses que ta boutique propose de la fabrication sur mesure ?


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2016)

Ayant eu (par le passé) une AW Sport full black, j'ai le projet d'acquérir une AW acier avec un bracelet plus habillé que le caoutchouc. Bref, d'avoir une AW qui ressemble davantage à une montre qu'à un bracelet fitness _(même si certains mariages de modèles alu or ou or rose avec les bracelets seconde génération - sable, lavande, béton &co - sont splendides).
_
Je m'interroge sur le rapport qualité-prix des bracelets Apple.
Je pensais partir sur un bracelet acier à maillons, et coup de foudre cette après-midi pour le cuir matelassé magnétique (leather loop).
Pour les avoir eu en main je les trouve qualitatifs et bien finis. Il faut bien entendu ne pas comparer avec ce qui se fait en horlogerie, c'est totalement différent (le cuir magnétique est particulièrement déroutant par rapport à un cuir classique).
Mais j'ai aussi vu sur internet des bracelets cuir matelassé complètement destroy, déchirés, décollés, ou encore des bracelets acier rayés après quelques jours d'un usage normal.

Je m'interroge donc sur l'achat d'un bracelet chinois photocopié...
Bracelet acier à 29€ au lieu de 509€
Bracelet cuir à 33€ d'une marque "reconnue" pour ses étuis iPad (et même à 15€!) au lieu de 159€
Je ne vais pas faire le débat entre original et copie. Mais au vu de la qualité pas unanimement top des bracelets made by Apple, je ne vois pas au titre de quoi je dépenserais autant, non?

Si je pose la question, c'est que j'ai décidé d'acheter une AW acier V1 d'occase, donc je m'interroge sur chercher un petit prix et lui adjoindre un bracelet chinois neuf, ou sur chercher une occase avec le bracelet d'origine (cuir ou acier, choix pas encore déterminé).
_Je me dis qu'il vaut mieux jeter un bracelet chinois tous les 2 mois plutôt que de pleurer au bout de 6 mois en me disant que mon bracelet made by Apple est déjà défraîchi et mériterait d'être changé s'il n'était pas aussi cher..._
Merci de vos avis


----------



## Vanton (14 Octobre 2016)

Souvent les bracelets destroy sont des copies. Le bracelet en cuir matelassé tient pas si mal... C'est pas celui que j'ai le plus porté et j'ai toujours fait attention à ne pas le mouiller mais le mien est encore très propre. Après un an et demi. 

C'est mon bracelet boucle classique Havane qui a pris cher en revanche.


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2016)

@Vanton: Merci de ton retour 
La couche de cuir paraît tellement fine que j'ai eu peur en terme de collage!
Je suis tombé sur ce test qui confirme la solidité à l'eau du cuir matelassé: http://atomicdelights.com/blog/apple-leather-and-water

Te laves-tu les mains avec?
C'est ce qui me gonfle le plus avec les bracelets cuir (en général), c'est la petite quantité d'eau qui s'immisce sous le bracelet, qui met une plombe à sécher et qui qui finit par faire puer le bracelet...
Autant je trouve normal de ne pas tenter le diable (pluie battante) et d'ôter la montre (douche), autant je ne me vois pas quitter l'AW à chaque lavage de mains (et d'une part c'est une action assez fréquente dans la journée, et d'autre part en usant du savon, sans parler des séchoirs électriques hors-domicile!).

C'est dommage pour les copies de piètre qualité: https://superphen.co/2015/06/15/keep-away-from-buying-third-party-knockoff-leather-loops/
Pour la bonne et simple raison du choix de coloris (j'ai vu un modèle rouge et surtout un autre sable), en sachant qu'Apple a retiré de la vente plusieurs coloris depuis la V2 (notamment le noir, et même le bleu semble différent, moins flashy?).


----------



## Vanton (14 Octobre 2016)

En fait au lancement il y avait 4 couleurs : bleu électrique, grège, noir et gris sable. Ils ont tous disparu depuis. Le bleu électrique a eu la vie la plus courte : 6 mois après le lancement il a été remplacé par un bleu nuit. 

Ensuite, un an après le lancement, Apple a rajouté deux modèles : blanc et gris orage. Eux aussi n'ont survécu que 6 mois. Ils ont été arrêtés en septembre, tout comme les grège, noir et gris sable qui fêtaient leurs un an et demi. 

Ne reste que le bleu nuit, qui fait de la résistance. Et un nouveau gris fumé. 

Sinon non je me lave pas les mains avec. J'ai survolé ton article, il l'aborde peut-être mais j'ai pas fait gaffe : le problème avec l'eau c'est qu'elle ramollit le cuir et qu'il devient plus sensible à l'abrasion quand il est mouillé j'ai l'impression... Du coup moi en général je me débrouille pour ne pas le mouiller en ne lavant pas trop près (ça va que je le porte haut) ou carrément en le desserrant pour l'éloigner du poignet.


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> En fait au lancement il y avait 4 couleurs (...)
> Ne reste que le bleu nuit, qui fait de la résistance. Et un nouveau gris fumé


Un grand merci pour ce topo, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais (sans vraiment réussir à reconstituer le puzzle sur Google!) 
J'ai perso trouvé ce bleu nuit un peu terne (même si j'adore le bleu en général) mais gros coup de coeur pour le gris fumé sur un boîtier acier (alors que je n'aurais pas misé un kopek sous vitre ou pire en photo). Ça confirme qu'une montre - fut-elle connectée - il faut vraiment la voir portée!



Vanton a dit:


> Du coup moi en général je me débrouille pour ne pas le mouiller en ne lavant pas trop près (ça va que je le porte haut) ou carrément en le desserrant pour l'éloigner du poignet.


C'est justement ce genre de manip qui me gonfle.
D'après l'article, la résistance à l'eau est très bonne puisqu'il a effectué 4 tests successifs d'immersion totale et que le bracelet n'a pas bronché. La couche de cuir semble très fine, il y a un mécanisme métallique interne (articulations), ce qui en fait sa particularité.

C'est la sensation "mouillée" le temps du séchage post-lavage (et à terme le bracelet qui se craquèle et/ou qui pue, aidé par la transpiration de la peau, même sans sport) qui m'ont toujours fait préférer l'acier (voire le caoutchouc) au cuir sur mes montres.
Mais confort exceptionnel pour le leather loop: j'ai eu la sensation d'avoir la souplesse d'un bracelet métal tout en pouvant l'ajuster plus près de la peau, tout en ayant plus de chaleur liée au cuir, et tout en ayant un poids bien moindre qu'un bracelet acier).


----------



## guymauve (1 Novembre 2016)

Certains ont-ils commandés le bracelet nylon officiel ?  Des retours ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Carlier (1 Novembre 2016)

J'ai essayé en Apple Store en achetant mon bracelet milanais 
Les nylons sont beaux mais je les trouve pas assez large ( chacun ses goûts ) sinon la matière est sympa et le rendu est bien


----------



## Cyrtop (1 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour oui j'ai commandé un nylon noir il est très confortable sauf quand il est mouillé.
Mai je suis le plus souvent avec le sport je le préfère !
Cyrtop


----------



## guymauve (2 Novembre 2016)

Merci j'ai commandé avec le bracelet nylon. Je commanderai les bracelets sports sur alliexpress. J'en profiterai pour choisir plusieurs couleurs.


----------



## steph22 (6 Septembre 2021)

Sirpheles a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Le sujet est simple mais je n'ai pas trouvé de section bien explicite concernant ce sujet.
> 
> ...


J'ai pour ma part commandé plusieurs bracelets pour mon Apple Wacth sur le site bibitech je ne suis vraiment pas déçu vous pouvez trouver tous leur modeles ici :





						Bibitech.net is coming soon
					

We are doing some maintenance on our site. Please come back later.




					bibitech.net


----------

